# what is your opinion on this?



## Hotbump

My friend posted a status a few days ago saying she got her baby a wii and I thought she ment her husband. Come to find out its her 2 year old son who she got the wii for (he is month younger than jovanni). He already has a dsi or whatever you call it. I found it weird for a two year old :haha: Jovanni is not getting one of those anytime soon :thumbup: I want him to play with his toys and go outside not get stuck on tv playing video games :haha: Whats your opinion?:flower:

EDIT: ment to say a month younger not year lol


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay has a DSi. He plays games on our iPad and PS3, too. We never specifically bought these items for him, the iPad and PS belond to OH and I and the DSi was OHs before we both bought 3DS's.

See no big deal about children using consoles in general, provided there is moderation. We are a family of nerds over here.


----------



## Hotbump

Her family is not the moderation kind :haha: They are the no bedtime, watch all the tv you want type of family. I have nothing agaisnt her she is a wonderful friend I just found it weird lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

That is a bit much! But I know there are educational games for children on the Wii and DSi so Im guessing that's what she is aiming for. I agree with the not getting kids stuck on video games, its not healthy at all!


----------



## missZOEEx

my nephew got an iPod touch for his 3rd birthday.... :dohh:
technology is taking over & it really makes me quite sad. 
sure, there are educational games as JadeBaby said; but I know alot of parents who don't have time to take their kids outside for walks, play with them in the sand pit - instead they just shove a laptop, xbox, iPhone etc. in their face and go on doing what they were doing. I personally wouldn't buy my son a WII at the age of 2. But then again it's another one of those "each to their own" things. (is that the right quote?) :haha:

EDIT. as hot tea said. moderation is key. :)


----------



## Hotbump

No its not educational games its mario bros and someother game....She posted that around 11pm and my second reaction was like your letting your child stay up this late to play video games? but I didnt say anything to her lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

How in the hell can a two year old play Mario Bros! That is a huge HUGE waste of money if it is indeed for him. Thats just f-ing crazy! LOL


----------



## missZOEEx

11pm? 2 years old? Mario Bros? :dohh:


----------



## Hotbump

Exactly my thoughts lol My boys have a bed time of 9:30pm, 10pm if they are lucky :lol: Heck I think 9:30pm is a late bed time would like to move it to about 8:30-9pm but 9:30pm will do for us now...


----------



## JadeBaby75

Hotbump said:


> Exactly my thoughts lol My boys have a bed time of 9:30pm, 10pm if they are lucky :lol: Heck I think 9:30pm is a late bed time would like to move it to about 8:30-9pm but 9:30pm will do for us now...

I wish Jade would go to bed that late! She wakes up at the crack of dawn :wacko:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

we have a wii and my 3 year old has a game for it that she loves.she probably plays it once every two weeks..not something i think should be worried about since she spends every other day swimming, at the park, play centre ect. she also has a portable dvd player and is getting a dsi for christmas.her attention span at her age does not allow her to spend hours doing ANYTHING (except maybe playing outside) so im not worried in the slightest. i dont think she would have been that capable of actually grasping how to play a dsi at 2 though.maybe the wii since you can move it by moving your hands around


----------



## MikaylasMummy

also i would NEVER let my kids stay up til 11pm(unless we were somewhere like at a wedding but they would crash out on the floor!) mikayla's ballet concert finished at 9.30 and that was so late for them even thought their bed time is 8.30.if mikayla is not tired at 8.30 she takes books to bed and reads until she falls asleep.i think bed time is definatley book time video games that late is crazy think of all the brain stimulation and eye movements they would be doing.not very healthy!


----------



## purple_kiwi

I couldn't imagine letting my daughter play with our wii lol OH showed her how to hold an xbox controller but thats pretty much it. Some how i see her throwing things if we let her play with them or losing them. I probably wont let her play with them for a long time either.


----------



## Hotbump

I just find it weird a wii at 2 years old but I have nothing agaisnt it kwim? Her child never has a bedtime and is let to play at whatever time. Once she was invited to my brother's house and I left around 10pm which I thought was late and she posted on fb around 5am "still at BIL's house" my brother is married to her sister....


----------



## hot tea

I totally rocked the original NES mario when I was two... 

Haters gonna hate I guess.


----------



## Natasha2605

I wouldn't buy it for my child personally. Although I do see why some do because a lot of the games, especially for the wii can be education, teach numbers and balance, coordination etc. But for me, I'd prefer to spend that time with Summer rather than her playing on a console. Although I wouldn't think it's all that different from watching the television?


----------



## KaceysMummy

We have a wii and I wouldn't even think about letting Kacey play it. 
She plays about with my old game boy :lol: but not actually playing it, so buying one for someone that age would be pointless.
Although saying that I thought the wii drawing thing looked good for her as she loves drawing - that was until I saw the price... x


----------



## emyandpotato

LO tries to play Angry Birds on my Mac and he's only four months :blush: By tries to I mean leans over trying to grab the screen and talking to the birds. I don't think it's necessary to buy children consoles so young though, they'll only get addicted. I can see myself having to fight OH on this though as he's an Xbox addict.


----------



## bumpy_j

not that bothered, I grew up a game nerd and so did my OH - I used to work in GameStation :haha: I don't think there is anything wrong with a kid having a console in the living room however I wouldn't let Joel have one in his room until he's old enough to buy his own (albeit saved up pocket money or a wage), otherwise I know he'll never be off it. It's pretty easy to restrict gameplay when it's in a family room.


----------



## bumpy_j

hot tea said:


> I totally rocked the original NES mario when I was two...
> 
> Haters gonna hate I guess.

When I was 2 I put rocks in my brothers megadrive thinking I could play them...


----------



## 10.11.12

I have a wii but it's in the family room and we only play active games. Edie isn't bothered by it and will only want to play if we're shouting and carrying on. Maybe it's more of a family present?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Each to their own :) Different parenting styles, different toys. Personally I wouldn't, I like my daughter to use her imagination to play and play with her little brother, play outside etc.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not something i would buy for my son at this age he very rough on things. jeez I don't even have a nice cell phone because he threw my last one across the room :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

My guess would be her and her husband want one, but are justifying it's purchase by saying it's for their child.


----------



## emyandpotato

Just to add, I grew up not allowed to watch TV. It was reserved for treats and we had to ask permission until I was about 15. It didn't work and I'm as much as a telly addict as everyone else. We weren't allowed games consoles either until I was 18 and my little sister got a Wii for Christmas. I don't play them at all now except for the very rare game of Mario Kart. When I was younger I used to wish I knew how to play them and had things like a GameBoy though, I felt so left out sometimes.


----------



## rockys-mumma

It's not the same thing but Alfie has got loads of apps on my iPhone and omg lol he is so good at them, they are like u click on an animal then shake the phone and it makes the animal noise, or another one is like 'find the triangle' and u have to push on it and drag it to the hole - like a shape sorter kind of thing but seriously his hand-eye coordination and fine motor skills are wicked! I obviously dont let him sit on it all day but when we are stuck somewhere waiting like the doctors or traffic jam it's pretty useful lol! Everything in moderatiOn :)


----------



## lauram_92

I think buying a wii (if it is for the 2 year old) is a bit extreme. I know a 6 year old that has an xbox in his room and has a large collection of games for 18 year olds, ones in which people get shot etc. For his Christmas his Granny is paying for him to go live, so he can play and speak to random people around the world :wacko: He must of had an xbox for a least a year.

I would probably buy a games console that is made for kids, with kids games etc. I have a Wii that I never use, so maybe when he is older I'll buy him a game for it, but I wouldn't spend that much money on a Wii for a 2 year old! I think if he played it occasionally it would probably help his co-ordination etc.


----------



## amygwen

It's sooo weird :wacko:


----------



## 17thy

Lol WE don't even have a wii xD Much less getting our 2 year old one. Maybe 8-9 years old, but no, I don't think its reasonable to get a wii only for your 2 year old. Maybe she got it for the rest of her family but is just saying its his gift.


----------



## Harli

I'm kinda eh-eh on kids having consoles at a young age.

I don't mind them playing with things where you move around still ... like DDR. Though we don't own that, but I've watched kids young play it on Youtube who are experts and love it ... which still involves exercise and movement. It wouldn't be something I would let them play alot though. Maybe something to enjoy at a certain time during the day, or every other day, or something like that.

As for consoles such as a Nintendo DS, PSP, and other hand-helds, I probably would not buy those for them. Or games where you aren't doing some actual movement. Not just sitting there moving your fingers or waving your arms like in alot of Wii games.

For the record, right now they don't even play video games.


----------



## Tanara

_I had a DS Lite, its pink and everything that Taye loves to play, and he really loves playing transformers on the XBOX to but thats just once in a while when OH wants to sit down with him. He also plays games on my Ipod Touch but thats just me distracting him for a few minutes while I do something lol. _


----------



## Hotbump

17thy said:


> Lol WE don't even have a wii xD Much less getting our 2 year old one. Maybe 8-9 years old, but no, I don't think its reasonable to get a wii only for your 2 year old. Maybe she got it for the rest of her family but is just saying its his gift.

She says its not for her that she rather use fb than the wii, her husband usually works away 5 days a week so the only using it most of the time is her two year old. I dont mind I just find it weird :haha: She is a really nice girl.


----------



## Bexxx

I think it's strange they specifically bought it for a 2 year old :wacko:
I suppose it's better than a PS3 or 360 though...at least you have to move around and it's more 'family' games :lol:


----------



## MillyBert

I have got my son a wii for christmas. he has already has a ds too.. i think its ok with moderation just like any other types of toys. he knows the rules with the ds and the same rules will apply to the wii.


----------



## Melibu90

I think its weird too considering i wouldnt have thought a 2yo could know how to work it :shrug: maybe 2yo are more advanced than i think


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I agree with most people in saying it all depends on moderation. We have a wii and as Lyla gets older we will probably buy a couple of kiddys games and have some sort of 'family night' every week on OH's day off :D


----------



## annawrigley

Melibu90 said:


> I think its weird too considering i wouldnt have thought a 2yo could know how to work it :shrug: maybe 2yo are more advanced than i think

Noah isn't 2 yet and knows how to unlock my iPhone and get on photos, games, music, whatever he wants! :wacko: Just from watching me, I've never taught him! Its scary how able he is, but pretty funny

I think if they're buying a Wii anyway and the 2yo happens to play on it then whatever, I find it a little odd buying it FOR the 2yo, but each to their own. Don't agree with being up til 11pm though, kids need bedtimes :/


----------



## ONoez2010

I have a wii and a psp, i dont mind if michael wants to play with it (since most of my games a kiddie games anyway) but buying it FOR a 2 yr old? i find that a little weird :S 
but yeah like everyone else said, to each their own.


----------



## Melibu90

annawrigley said:


> Melibu90 said:
> 
> 
> I think its weird too considering i wouldnt have thought a 2yo could know how to work it :shrug: maybe 2yo are more advanced than i think
> 
> Noah isn't 2 yet and knows how to unlock my iPhone and get on photos, games, music, whatever he wants! :wacko: Just from watching me, I've never taught him! Its scary how able he is, but pretty funnyClick to expand...


I suppose its completely different circumstances to our generation they will grow up with it. Very scary how advanced they become quickly!


----------



## Shannyxox

I dont see any thing wrong with that? Everyone is different
EDIT: If her child never went out and things, I dont agree with that, But an hour on the WII, Wont hurt :)??


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yeah I dont think theres anything wrong with it, so long as it's in moderation. But I actually think that (in moderation like I say) there are BENEFITS to allowing kids to play video games! Gets them into computers, more knowledgable about them etc. My brother was obsessed from a young age, and everyone told my mum she was a bad parent for giving into his demands to play all the time. Well he quickly became incredibly computer literate at a young age....learnt to program and build computers at just 14 and is now earning a shit load despite only being in his final year at uni studying IT and computer game design lmao. 
Don't ban computers completely! Remember, they're the future afterall!

(I however, prefer and have always prefered, to read :winkwink: I like the internet but rarely play games and the last time I watched TV was about a year ago)


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> Yeah I dont think theres anything wrong with it, so long as it's in moderation. But I actually think that (in moderation like I say) there are BENEFITS to allowing kids to play video games! Gets them into computers, more knowledgable about them etc. *My brother was obsessed from a young age, and everyone told my mum she was a bad parent for giving into his demands to play all the time. Well he quickly became incredibly computer literate at a young age....learnt to program and build computers at just 14 *and is now earning a shit load despite only being in his final year at uni studying IT and computer game design lmao.
> Don't ban computers completely! Remember, they're the future afterall!
> 
> (I however, prefer and have always prefered, to read :winkwink: I like the internet but rarely play games and the last time I watched TV was about a year ago)

Sounds so much like my brother! He's 14 and can do crazily complicated things with computers, is building a computer and makes websites for companies and things :) Granted, he is a social recluse and never goes out except to school :rofl: But I think he would have been that way regardless, my older brother was the same


----------



## hot tea

Marzipan_girl said:


> Yeah I dont think theres anything wrong with it, so long as it's in moderation. But I actually think that (in moderation like I say) there are BENEFITS to allowing kids to play video games! Gets them into computers, more knowledgable about them etc. My brother was obsessed from a young age, and everyone told my mum she was a bad parent for giving into his demands to play all the time. Well he quickly became incredibly computer literate at a young age....learnt to program and build computers at just 14 and is now earning a shit load despite only being in his final year at uni studying IT and computer game design lmao.
> Don't ban computers completely! Remember, they're the future afterall!
> 
> (I however, prefer and have always prefered, to read :winkwink: I like the internet but rarely play games and the last time I watched TV was about a year ago)

Agreed.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I dont think theres anything wrong with it, so long as it's in moderation. But I actually think that (in moderation like I say) there are BENEFITS to allowing kids to play video games! Gets them into computers, more knowledgable about them etc. *My brother was obsessed from a young age, and everyone told my mum she was a bad parent for giving into his demands to play all the time. Well he quickly became incredibly computer literate at a young age....learnt to program and build computers at just 14 *and is now earning a shit load despite only being in his final year at uni studying IT and computer game design lmao.
> Don't ban computers completely! Remember, they're the future afterall!
> 
> (I however, prefer and have always prefered, to read :winkwink: I like the internet but rarely play games and the last time I watched TV was about a year ago)
> 
> Sounds so much like my brother! He's 14 and can do crazily complicated things with computers, is building a computer and makes websites for companies and things :) Granted, he is a social recluse and never goes out except to school :rofl: But I think he would have been that way regardless, my older brother was the sameClick to expand...

Yeah same with mine about being a bit of a recluse! He also seems unable to string a sentence together :dohh: Not sure if thats the computers or just cos he's shy!


----------



## mayb_baby

Marzipan_girl said:


> *Yeah I dont think theres anything wrong with it, so long as it's in moderation. But I actually think that (in moderation like I say) there are BENEFITS to allowing kids to play video games! *Gets them into computers, more knowledgable about them etc. My brother was obsessed from a young age, and everyone told my mum she was a bad parent for giving into his demands to play all the time. Well he quickly became incredibly computer literate at a young age....learnt to program and build computers at just 14 and is now earning a shit load despite only being in his final year at uni studying IT and computer game design lmao.
> *Don't ban computers completely! Remember, they're the future afterall!
> 
> (I however, prefer and have always prefered, to read  I like the internet but rarely play games* and the last time I watched TV was about a year ago)

Exactly this:thumbup:


----------

